# FS: Marine equipment going freshwater



## bradparr (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi everyone I have some marine equipment sell as I'm going planted freshwater.

1 x AI sol blue used 50% 8 months with new and old controller -SOLD

2 x refractometer sybon and vertex -SOLD

1 x Two little fishes phosban reactor w/250g rowaphos unopened /no pump -KEEPING

30lb J&L Goby rock -SOLD
1 x SHlobster bulk Calcium hydroxide almost full -SOLD
1 x Remora S skimmer with overflow boxed with 
cobalt 1200 pump ran 2 days for testing -SOLD
2 x Echotech vortech Mp10 wes -SOLD
1 x Bucket instant ocean salt unopened 160 gal mix -SOLD


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll buy the salt.


----------



## bradparr (Jan 20, 2013)

Salt is yours SeaHorse_Fanatic. Pm me for place and time for pickup

Brad


----------



## bradparr (Jan 20, 2013)

price reduction need to sell


----------



## bradparr (Jan 20, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic;

you still want the salt??

Brad


----------



## bradparr (Jan 20, 2013)

more price reduction


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, sorry lost track of this sale.

PM sent.


----------



## maggiec (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Brad, 
Just checking if the AquaC Remora Pro Hang-On Skimmer is still available? Does it come complete with pump?

Thanks!


----------



## bradparr (Jan 20, 2013)

yes it does the cobalt 1200

Brad


----------



## bradparr (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry my bad it's not the pro but the S

Brad


----------



## maggiec (Dec 4, 2015)

I'd be interested in coming to take a look at the Remora. 
Thanks


----------



## bradparr (Jan 20, 2013)

price drop AI Sol Led Light Price 150.00


----------



## bradparr (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone who participated. All items are gone to new homes closing the thread.


----------

